# Word; Kopf und Fusszeile nicht mitdrucken!



## wugdcg (18. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich habe ein Problem und zwar weiss ich einfach nicht wie ich es anstellen soll, dass meine Kopf und Fußzeile NICHT mitgedruckt werden. 
Ich habe im Hintergrund(Kopf und Fußzeile) eine Grafik hinterlegt welche ich aber nicht ausgedruckt haben möchte, da ich diese Grafik schon vorgedruckt habe. Ich möchte sie lediglich in meinem Word-Doukument sehen, wenn ich dieses bearbeite. 
Kann ruhig auch eine Vba-Lösung sein, dann aber mit Code . 

Wäre für eure Hilfe echt unendlich dankbar. 

Gruß wug


----------



## Slizzzer (19. April 2005)

Hallo!

Am einfachsten geht das so:

- Word-Dokument öffnen
- Strg-A drücken (alles markieren)
- Druckdialog öffnen
- "Markierung drucken" wählen
- OK

Dann wird normalerweise auch nur das markierte ohne Hintergrund und Kopf- und Fußzeilen gedruckt.


----------



## wugdcg (23. Mai 2005)

Habe deinen VOrschlag ausprobiert, geht aber leider nicht, da ich einige Textfelder in meinem Dokument habe.

Trotzdem Danke für Deine Antwort.

Hat sonst noch einer ne Idee? Bin echt am verzweifeln.


----------



## wugdcg (30. Mai 2005)

so, hab gefunden wie es geht...


Hallo, 

Ich habe mich mal an der Frage versucht. Da mir nicht klar ist ob das Dokument auch gespeichert wird habe ich keine Befehle eingebaut. 
Einfach direkt mit mir in Verbindung setzen und dann schauen wir weiter 

Code: 

*Code:*Sub Test_Kopf_fußzeile() 
' Erster Versuch für Drucksteuerung 
' Erster Teil: Aufrufen der Kopfzeile oder Schliessen wenn offen 
If ActiveWindow.View.SplitSpecial <> wdPaneNone Then 
ActiveWindow.Panes(2).Close 
End If 
If ActiveWindow.ActivePane.View.Type = wdNormalView Or ActiveWindow. _ 
ActivePane.View.Type = wdOutlineView Then 
ActiveWindow.ActivePane.View.Type = wdPrintView 
End If 
ActiveWindow.ActivePane.View.SeekView = wdSeekCurrentPageHeader 
' Alles makieren 
Selection.WholeStory 
' Makierung löschen 
Selection.Delete Unit:=wdCharacter, Count:=1 
' Wechsel zwischen Kopf <-> Fußzeile 
If Selection.HeaderFooter.IsHeader = True Then 
ActiveWindow.ActivePane.View.SeekView = wdSeekCurrentPageFooter 
Else 
ActiveWindow.ActivePane.View.SeekView = wdSeekCurrentPageHeader 
End If 
' Alles makieren 
Selection.WholeStory 
' Makierung löschen 
Selection.Delete Unit:=wdCharacter, Count:=1 
' Kopf/Fußzeile verlassen 
ActiveWindow.ActivePane.View.SeekView = wdSeekMainDocument 

End Sub

http://www.office-loesung.de/viewtopic.php?t=28472#top


*- Komplettes Makro*

Hallo axyris, 

ich habe mir ein komplettes Makro einfallen lassen das ein temporäres Dokument erzeugt. Ich gebe zu es ist einwenig "durch die Brust ins Auge" aber es funktioniert. Das Marko muss in die Normal.DOT und dann einfach eine Schaltfläche in eine der Symbolleisten. Falls die Fußzeile erhalten bleiben soll einfach mit Hochkomma "ausklammern" 



*Code:*Sub Test_Kopf_fußzeile() 

' Zweiter Versuch für Drucksteuerung 
' Erster Teil: neus Dokument erstellun und die Daten einfügen 
Selection.WholeStory 
Selection.Copy 
Documents.Add DocumentType:=wdNewBlankDocument 
Selection.PasteAndFormat (wdPasteDefault) 

' Zweiter Teil: Aufrufen der Kopfzeile oder Schliessen wenn offen 
If ActiveWindow.View.SplitSpecial <> wdPaneNone Then 
ActiveWindow.Panes(2).Close 
End If 
If ActiveWindow.ActivePane.View.Type = wdNormalView Or ActiveWindow. _ 
ActivePane.View.Type = wdOutlineView Then 
ActiveWindow.ActivePane.View.Type = wdPrintView 
End If 
ActiveWindow.ActivePane.View.SeekView = wdSeekCurrentPageHeader 

' Alles makieren 
Selection.WholeStory 

' Makierung löschen 
Selection.Delete Unit:=wdCharacter, Count:=1 

' Dritter Teil: Wechsel zwischen Kopf <-> Fußzeile 
If Selection.HeaderFooter.IsHeader = True Then 
ActiveWindow.ActivePane.View.SeekView = wdSeekCurrentPageFooter 
Else 
ActiveWindow.ActivePane.View.SeekView = wdSeekCurrentPageHeader 
End If 

' Alles makieren 
Selection.WholeStory 

' Makierung löschen 
Selection.Delete Unit:=wdCharacter, Count:=1 
' Vierter Teil:Kopf/Fußzeile verlassen 
ActiveWindow.ActivePane.View.SeekView = wdSeekMainDocument 

' Fünfter Teil: Drucken 
ActiveDocument.PrintOut 

' Sechster Teil: Schließen des Bereinigten Dokuments 
ActiveWindow.Close (wdDoNotSaveChanges) 

End Sub

Ich hoffe es hilft 
Gruß 
Martin
http://www.office-loesung.de/viewtopic.php?t=28472#top 
Hallo axyris, 

Erstelle eine Formatvorlage mit dem Namen *Unsichtbar* und dem Formatvorlagentyp *Zeichen*. 
Dann setze für diese Formatvorlage unter Format - Schriftart den Haken bei Ausgeblendet (nicht verwirren lassen, das ganze gilt auch für Bilder). 

Das Ergebnis ist, dass der gesamte mit *Unsichtbar* formatierte Inhalt (Bilder, Texte, etc.) nicht gedruckt wird. 

Wenn du das Makro unten startest wird alles, auch der unsichtbare Teil gedruckt. 


*Code:*Sub UnsichtbarDrucken() 
' 
' UnsichtbarDrucken Makro 
' Makro zum Drucken von Inhalten der Formatvorlage 'Unsichtbarr' 
' Version 1.0 
' Erstellt 2204-11-03 

With ActiveDocument.Styles("Unsichtbar").Font 
.Hidden = False 
End With 

Dialogs(wdDialogFilePrint).Show 

With ActiveDocument.Styles("Unsichtbar").Font 
.Hidden = True 
End With 

End Sub 


Viel Spaß damit


----------



## duckdonald (30. Mai 2005)

Ich hätte da eine Möglichkeit im Angebot, die das Dokument nicht weiter verändert.

Wenn man einfach ein weisses Rechteck über die Kopf- und Fusszeile legt und dann ausdruckt hat man nur den gewünschten Text:


```
Sub Makro1()
    
' Rechteck über Kopfzeile erzeugen (breite gültig für A4; höhe [75.75] muss angepasst werden]
    ActiveDocument.Shapes.AddShape(msoShapeRectangle, 0#, 0#, 595.5, _
        75.75).Select
    Selection.ShapeRange.Fill.Visible = msoTrue
    Selection.ShapeRange.Fill.Solid
    Selection.ShapeRange.Fill.ForeColor.RGB = RGB(255, 255, 255)
    Selection.ShapeRange.Fill.Transparency = 0#
    Selection.ShapeRange.Line.Visible = msoFalse
    Selection.ShapeRange.Name = "Hilfsrechteck 1"

' Rechteck über Fußzeile erzeugen (breite gültig für A4; höhe [48.75] muss angepasst werden]
    ActiveDocument.Shapes.AddShape(msoShapeRectangle, 0#, 792.75, 595.5, _
        48.75).Select
    Selection.ShapeRange.Fill.Visible = msoTrue
    Selection.ShapeRange.Fill.Solid
    Selection.ShapeRange.Fill.ForeColor.RGB = RGB(255, 255, 255)
    Selection.ShapeRange.Fill.Transparency = 0#
    Selection.ShapeRange.Line.Visible = msoFalse
    Selection.ShapeRange.Name = "Hilfsrechteck 2"

' Druckmenge abfragen (optional)
    Kopien = InputBox("Wieviele Kopien sollen Gedruckt werden?", "Druckmenge", "1", , 0)

´ ' Dokument drucken
    Application.PrintOut FileName:="", Range:=wdPrintAllDocument, Item:= _
        wdPrintDocumentContent, Copies:=Kopien, Pages:="", PageType:=wdPrintAllPages, _
        ManualDuplexPrint:=False, Collate:=True, Background:=True, PrintToFile:= _
        False, PrintZoomColumn:=0, PrintZoomRow:=0, PrintZoomPaperWidth:=0, _
        PrintZoomPaperHeight:=0

' Beide Rechtecke wieder entfernen
    ActiveDocument.Shapes("Hilfsrechteck 1").Select
    Selection.ShapeRange.Delete
    ActiveDocument.Shapes("Hilfsrechteck 2").Select
    Selection.ShapeRange.Delete
End Sub
```


Es kann allerdings sein dass diese Möglichkeit nicht mit allen Druckern Funktioniert.


----------

